# Lieferant für Verdrahtungskanal gesucht...



## Stefan B. (22 September 2006)

Hallo Forumsuser.

Da unser Verdrahtungskanallieferant uns mal wieder sitzen gelassen hat, sind wir jetzt auf der suche nach einen neuen.

Der Kanal sollte folgende Eigenschaften haben:

- Deckel nicht so hoch (ca. 5mm)
- gut schliessender Deckel
- stabil
- Stege sollten nicht so leicht ausbrechbar sein, aber
   man sollte auch nicht ewig "rumwackeln" müssen zum
   ausbrechen
- relativ günstig

z.Z. Verwenden wir die Kanäle von OBO und Dehn, wobei mir aber der Dehn-Kanal nicht gefällt (Deckel zu hoch 15mm)

Wer eine gute Adresse hat, kann sie ja mal hier im Forum ablegen, oder direkt eine PN schreiben.

Besten Dank im vorraus...

MfG Stefan


----------



## MSB (23 September 2006)

Also wir haben/hatten:
Tehalit
Rehauplast


----------



## Raydien (23 September 2006)

Wir setzten Thealit ein, hatten mal Baukolüt (oder so ähnlich) getestet waren aber damit nicht so glücklich.


----------



## edi (23 September 2006)

*Verdrahtungskanal*

Hallo,

wir nehmen auch Tehalit...machmal wurde auch der von der  GGK-GmbH eingesetzt.....


----------



## HSThomas (23 September 2006)

Hast Du dich mal mit Deinem örtlichen Grosshändler (oder dessen Konkurenten) in Verbindung gesetzt? Da sollten doch eigentlich alle möglichen Varianten von Verdrahtungskanälen vorrätig sein.


----------



## PGMonster (23 September 2006)

Ich setze auch meistens Thealit ein. Manchmal auch Dahl.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Dr Mik (24 September 2006)

Wir sind jetzt von Baukulit auf Licatec umgestiegen.
Der Preis ist günstig, und der Deckel sogar sehr flach, aus dem Gedächtnis (habe ja keinen zuhause  ) würde ich so auf 5mm tippen.


----------



## KG_TC (13 Oktober 2006)

ich würde auch Licatec empfehlen, setzen wir Schon ne Weile ein. (vorher Rehau). Licatec ist günstig und würde deinen Anforderungen entsprechen.


----------



## maxi (30 Oktober 2006)

Ich kauf unseren eifnach günstig bei Hagemeyer und da ich jede Anlge selbst auf fehlerfreiheit bei uns Abnehme mir war es bisher egal von welcher Firma er ist da der meist eh nie mehr aufgemacht wird.


----------



## siamwalla (12 November 2006)

Ich setze standardmäßig Tehalit ein.
Aber z.b. Unex ist preislich einfach besser und weit aus stabiler


----------



## Stefan B. (14 November 2006)

Hallo.
Erst einmal Danke an alle "Antworter".

Habe im Moment den ganzen Schreibtisch mit Musterstücke belagert 

Der "Licatec" sagt mir persönlich am meisten zu. Allerdings haben dies
noch mehr Personen zu entscheiden......:???:

Also erst nochmal 1000 Dank für Eure Antworten.

MfG Stefan


----------

